# Ten urgent preparations for Diablo!



## Robin Skywalker (14. Mai 2012)

1 &#8211; Is your hardware running?

Without a working PC there will be no Diablo. So check again! I almost didn't realise that my graphic card was broken: Only when I finally got into the beta two weeks ago (after I had already given up on it) I discovered that my GPU was broken and I couldn't play at all. Imagine that happening to you on the fifteenth!

2 &#8211; Did you call in sick?

Fake the flu, take a vacation or just quit your job - any time off will do. If you're working you will not be able to become the first level 60 character. Or to play up to that level at all!

3 &#8211; Has your game arrived yet?

As long as you do not have a physical copy in your hand or a digital one preloaded (though I bet you want the fancy box) the order can still get dropped. Delivery cars have reportedly been involved in accidents, robbed and spontaneously combusted on launching days. Plus, there is no pirating of online games anyway, so just make sure you get your copy ready in time!

4 &#8211; Supplies!

Soda, pizza, chips - all part of the elementary food group of gaming. Make sure you have enough of them close at hand. Preferably right next to your chair so you don't have to leave the game to power yourself up! And never forget: a healthy diet (with loads of caffeine) is crucial for the success of any extended gaming session!

Read on at ****

Feedback sehr willkommen! Viel spaß


----------

